# First Resident Card Not Issued\ not yet received



## nisu79 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi,
I in Portugal from 2015 June, and started working from September 2015, June 21st 2017 finger print done in ALWARQA SEF, still not received my resident card can somebody help me please.

Nisu


----------

